# Albino Royal Genetics



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Can anyone exsplain the albino gene in royal pythons to me.

I know that albino is simple recessive but how do high contast and faded albinos come to be and also what special in the genes to produce the lavander, white smoke and sun blush albino.

cheers Nathan


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Whitesmoke (AKA Coral Glow), Lavender and Caramel Albinos are different genes entirely, and are not related to the standard Albino gene.

High-contrast albino is a selectively bred albino chosen for the clearest distinctions between bright white and deep tangerine yellow. Faded appears to be another different gene.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

*albino x axanthic = ??????*

just looked in complete ball python and designer morphs and am now confused both say to produce a caramel albino you breed an albino x axanthic then the double hets back to each other but then it also says to produce a snow you breed an albino x axanthic then the double hets back to each other so which one is true as both books say the same.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Lavenders are different gene pools with an extra something there.

High/Low/Faded are just down to selective breeding purely for that trait normally along with some randomised ones.

Rach


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

According to the NERD website, caramel albino is a recessive mutant gene and not a combination of mutant genes. 

Here NERD is combining caramel albino and orange ghost:
New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!

In most species of snake, snow is generally a combination of albino and axanthic (AKA anerythristic).


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

paulh said:


> According to the NERD website, caramel albino is a recessive mutant gene and not a combination of mutant genes.
> 
> Here NERD is combining caramel albino and orange ghost:
> New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!
> ...


may of just misread the book then my bad.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

yes, caramel, lavendar and standard albino are all seperate, simple recessive genes.

High contrast albino i'm yet to be convinced on, a bit of a non issue, sales guff if you will.

Snow is albino and axanthic (double recessive)


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you everyone.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mason said:


> yes, caramel, lavendar and standard albino are all seperate, simple recessive genes.
> 
> High contrast albino i'm yet to be convinced on, a bit of a non issue, sales guff if you will.
> 
> Snow is albino and axanthic (double recessive)


Hi-Contrast is line breedable.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Hi-Contrast is line breedable.


yeah so i'm told. I'm still not sold though, i've seen "high contrast" hatchlings turn into absolutely normal adults.

All a big con if you ask me. Mind you it makes people a few more quid eh so all good 

People just pick the brightest looking hatchlings, label them as high contrast and hope people will pay that little bit more.

IMO of course.


----------

